# A New new take on strings thread



## mtnwoman (May 12, 2012)

Just kiddin'.

I couldn't resist any longer, been tempted for weeks. Man do I feel better. 

Don't worry be happy y'all. Have a great saturday and don't forget to 

And if you're in the woods or around a pond or creek, be careful and enjoy and if you have to mow the grass for mother's day, then enjoy that, too.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 12, 2012)

Does this have anything to do with nekkid Hindus and hooty hoos?


----------



## mtnwoman (May 12, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Does this have anything to do with nekkid Hindus and hooty hoos?



 

No but we can make it that if you wanna... You can turn it into anything you wanna....it's a free for all thread.


----------

